# Vapor Trail Limb Driver noise?



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you re-adjust spring tension? I'm assuming the x-cutters are either lighter or heavier than the Redlines. Is the noise on the draw or the shot?


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Noise is on the shot and I have tried different tension settings with the same result. The redlines are close in weight, just a bit longer....


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Is the arm contacting the riser? If you had to lower the rest for the Rlines perhaps there is a harder contact. Something changed. Make sure the spring/bearing assembly did not seperate when you adjusted the tension or arm position. Had that happen a couple of times.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I lowered the nock point and releveled the arrow/rest allignment and it fixed the problem. It appears to have beem the stop peg on the rest bodt/outside arm making contact with the arm as the rest fell.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

I had the same problem and I machined some of the arm away for my fix. You can also add a small piece of moleskin to the arm. Glad you got it figured out.:darkbeer:


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

If I had the equipment, I would have machined a small groove where the peg hits the outside arm and installed a rubber stopper that could be recessed into the arm itself. I love the rest and how it performs!



BOWCHIEF said:


> I had the same problem and I machined some of the arm away for my fix. You can also add a small piece of moleskin to the arm. Glad you got it figured out.:darkbeer:


----------

